# New BIG SCARY SHOW: Brom, 'Krampus - The Yule Lord', Jack Wallen, more



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

Christmas is upon us and the Yule Log burns bright in the fireplace.

However instead of carols of joy and good tidings a dark presence is creeping in the shadows cast by the flickering firelight.

The Big Scary Show is playing in the chill December air making sure you can't stray too far from the frights of Halloween and the haunt industry.

That's not to say we aren't keeping things festive! We talk with Jack Wallen author of I Zombie I, and embrace the zombie lifestyle.

The Round Table of Terror has a special holiday treat as the (g)Hosts talk with author and artist Brom as he brings new life into the dark folklore of the Krampus!

That's right Santa Claus did not always associate with jolly elves, there was once a creature that brought more then just coal to naughty children.

The group talks about the origins of this creature, it's effects on Christmas and the revival of the Krampus into modern celebrations.

You will never see Christmas the same way after spending some time in Brom's haunting imagination.

Badger is unloading a stocking full of Deadline News to keep you from getting too distracted by the egg nog.

The Unknown Scare-Actor has quite a holiday poem for you in Face Your Fears.

Stormy Claus unleashes a rant on holiday retail servitude in Haunt Minute, and Jerry Vayne has dug up some holiday tunes that put the classic carols to shame.

Holiday greetings and other fantastic evil gumdrops dance in your head as you tune in and celebrate our first Christmas episode.

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice just by listening to the Big Scary Show!!!

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

For those that have inquired, we are in the process of moving over to a new host server and therefore the show went down for a few days this past weekend. I'm happy to report that we DO have a temporary site up and running where you can download the latest show. In the coming days, you will see a LOT of new things coming to our website, including much more interactivity with news and information, getting that information up between shows. For instance, if you have breaking news, we should be able to get it up on the site within a day or two rather than waiting until the next show.

We are offering a special 'Countdown to Transworld' special advertising package. If you would like to participate in this, drop us a line on our FB page or contact [email protected] for details.

Many great things are in store for the Big Scary Show in 2013 and we want YOU to be a part of it. Keep listening and thank you for your support. Without our loyal listeners, we're nothing. There will be special giveaways, special offers for our services, and much much more. 

Finally, please be sure to click the link and listen to the new show as we will be running it for an extra week to make up for the down time. Google has dropped us from it's top result when we went down. Help bring it back to its rightful spot. Have a GREAT 2013 everyone and hopefully the Big Scary Show can help to be a part of it...


www.bigscaryshow.com


----------

